# what do you think of the prince of persia trilogy



## tyler (Aug 13, 2006)

i think it wicked cool 

but warrior within ruined the fun of it


----------



## tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

dosnt any body like prince of persia?


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/29264-prince-of-persia-sands-of-time.html#post666824
http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/3966-prince-of-persia-review.html#post54063

Yes, all these people do.


----------

